# Compatibility between neon tetras and a betta fish.



## malissaaaaa (Oct 27, 2011)

I have just started an 8 gallon planted tank a little over two weeks ago, and it's not completely lush yet but I have added 8 neon tetras on Monday and I'm debating if I should add a male half moon betta fish in there. I have been researching here and there and I have been reading mixed reviews, so now I'm trying to get some opinions on whether or not I should add one into my tank.


----------



## malissaaaaa (Oct 27, 2011)

I had also read from a site that as long as the neon tetras are introduced to the tank first, and is heavily planted, the betta fish will be fine in there. Is this true?


----------



## totziens (Jun 28, 2008)

I believe the mixed reviews are due to the fact that the behaviour of betta depends on individual. Some are more aggressive than others. It's hard to predict their behaviour sometimes. They may be fine for the first day, a few weeks or even a few months but the behaviour of a betta may change suddenly by becoming aggressive. I have personally encountered such issue with female bettas. So, I totally dislike and discourage the idea of mixing betta with any species. Since neon tetras are as colourful as male bettas, I will further discourage it because betta tends to be more likely to be aggressive towards colourful species thinking they're its own species (competitors).


----------



## pearldanny (Mar 11, 2011)

I agree with totziens It completely comes down to the individual. Bettas really do have a personality. I have had plenty of bettas that did just fine in a community tanks, but i have also had ones that endlessly chased everything that moved until I took them out. judging by how small you tank is i wouldn't risk it. you could always get a five gallon to put your Betta in they make the perfect Betta hotels


----------



## totziens (Jun 28, 2008)

I agree with pearldanny's suggestion by getting another small tank for the betta. It will be less headache & less stressful for you and the fishes. 

I even used to have a betta that killed all snails more effective than puffer or assassin snails. I used to have 4 female bettas in a 15 gallon tank and they were ok for 1 month but I found a dominant one attacking everyone one fine day. Thinking by removing the dominant one I could solve the problem but the next betta remaining in the tank took over as an aggressor. I repeated this till there was only female betta left in the tank but I had to remove it too because it attacked other species such as cories. It was very stressful going thouh such phase in the hobby.


----------

